# Frage zu Ruten und Rollen



## Wünschelrute (30. Januar 2019)

Hey Leute,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu anstehenden (Erst)käufen. Hab schon seit längerem den Schein, aber bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zu Angeln. Wollte nun aber anfangen und habe mir 3 verschiedene Ruten-Rollen-Kombinationen ausgesucht. Diese sind alle im niedrigpreisigen Segment angesiedelt und das bewusst, weil ich nicht genau einzuschätzen vermag, was etwas taugt oder hochpreisiges Equipment mir wahrscheinlich erst mal nur sehr bedingt helfen wird. In meinem jetzigen Status wären hochpreisige(re) Angeln auch Perlen vor die Säue glaube ich. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr etwas zu den Ruten und Rollen sagen könntet, die ich hier ausgesucht habe. Angeln tue ich in Ems und Dortmund-Ems-Kanal um Rheine bei Münster herum. 

1. Für Barsch/Zander: Entweder _SPRO Golden Ridge Spin 60 mit 2,40 und 20-60g_ oder _Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass mit 2,40 und 10-50g_. Letztere gäbe es auch noch in 2,10 und 7-35g Wurfgewicht, was mir schon passender erscheint. Mir wurde aber schon gesagt, dass die Shimano unter Umständen zu "wabbelig" sei. Würde mich eure Meinung zu interessieren. Als Rolle dazu eine _Shimano Sahara 2500 FE_. 

2. Zum Posenangeln auf Weißfische: _DAM Whisler Match 3,90 mit 5-25g_. Bei der Rolle stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch. 

3. Hecht: _DAM Nanoflex G2 mit 2,70 und 30-80g_. Rolle _Shimano Sahara C 5000 XG FI.
_
Das ist aber alles nicht in Stein gemeißelt und ich bin mir da gar nicht sicher. 

Würde mir die Barschrute und die Posenrute als Erstes holen wollen und dann erst mal damit arbeiten. Haltet ihr das eine gute Idee? Und wenn ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit anderen Kombinationen für Anfänger gemnacht habt, immer her damit  Jeder Input ist herzlich willkommen. 

Liebe Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Liest sich gar nicht so unbrauchbar. Zur Matchrute würde ich dir zu einer 30er Größe des gleichen Herstellers raten. Bespult mit 18er Mono. Mehr wirds eh von alleine, wenn die Vorlieben deutlich werden und die Erfahrung zunimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

Zu 2: in englischer Angelliteratur steht meist "every fixed spool reel will work" - hol dir ne 20-30 EUR Spinnrolle in 2000-3000er Größe und konzentrier dich aufs angeln selber. Die Lust auf hochwertigeres Equipment kommt automatisch
*ed*
Ach Andal, zwei doofe ein Kühlschrank


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Ja weil es doch so ist!


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja weil es doch so ist!


Als ob das *hier* darauf ankommt


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
zu 1. Die Sea Bass geht ganz klar mehr in Richtung Zander. Für Barsch halte ich sie sehr semi-optimal. Auf jeden Fall in 2,40 und 10-50WG. In 2.10m könnte sie je nach Kanal zu kurz sein. Alternativ die beliebte Gut & Günstig Rute Pro-T Black FTA Spin. In 2,70 oder 2,40 ist dem persönlichen Geschmack und dem Angelrevier geschuldet. Rolle würde ich die Daiwa Legalis HA (nicht die LT) nehmen. Gibts auch im Sale zum gleichen Preis wie die Shimanski.

Zu 2. Stimme ich meinen Vorpostern vollumfänglich zu.

Zu3. Mal darüber nachgedacht, dein Setup umzustrukturieren? 1.Eine leichte Rute für Barsch (und Forelle), 2.Dann deine angefragte Posenrute und als 3.eine Rute für Zander und mittlere Hechte.?


----------



## Wünschelrute (31. Januar 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten! Dann werde ich mich bei der Barschrute an die Empfehlung von Peter halten und bei der Posenrute genau so vorgehen, wie es Andal und Kochtopf vorgeschlagen haben.Denke, dass ich damit einen guten Start haben werde. 

Wollte mir bei der Barschrute eher die 2,40 holen, ist das die gleiche wie in dem Link von dir? https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-fta-45-240cm-15-45g-8751 Frage nur, weil in der Produktbeschreibung kein "Spin" steht, aber unten doch.  
Die von dir vorgeschlagene Rolle wäre dann auch 2500, oder? Dann würde ich nämlich noch heute zuschlagen 

Umstrukturieren müsste ich schauen. Würde das denn meinen Plänen sehr entgegen laufen? Die dritte Rute wollte ich mir eh erst mal nicht holen, da kann sich auch im Laufe der Zeit noch viel ändern.


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. Januar 2019)

Halt! Bitte nicht missverstehen. Die Pro-T war als Alternative zur Sea Bass gedacht, weil allroundiger vom Köderspektrum. Als reine Barschrute ist sie nix. Vor allem bei dem WG.


----------



## Wünschelrute (31. Januar 2019)

Hm, okay. Danke für die Warnung. Könntest du mir eine preiswerte Rute/Rolle für Barsch und Forelle empfehlen? Dann würde ich das wie von dir vorgeschlagen machen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. Januar 2019)

Ist natürlich abhängig vom Budget. Schau dir mal die Berkley Cherrywood an. Nix dolles, aber günstig und brauchbar. Was Länge und WG anbelangt, so kenne ich deine Reviere nicht. Ich denke 2,40m & 3-18WG könnte passen. Rolle: Wenn du noch eine findest, dann eine Ryobi Ecusima II in 2000er Größe. Könntest du auch für die Matchrute nutzen. Ansonten gibts z.B. DAM Impulse 2000, DAM Quick FZ 2000 (Achtung: höhere Übersetzung) um nur mal 2-3 zu nennen.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2019)

Wobei, also ich als Spinnfischlegastheniker, durchaus auch viel Spaß mit Barsch und Forelle an einer 30gr Spinne habe, ist vielleicht gerade für den Anfang ganz ok, nicht so leicht zu fischen (aber ich mag mich irren)


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. Januar 2019)

Da hast hast du nicht ganz unrecht. darum schrieb ich ja: könnte passen. Ne Rute um die 25/30gr wäre  auch ne Option. Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht. Zudem ist es nicht nur das WG, welches entscheidet, die Aktion der Rute spielt auch ne Rolle.


----------



## rg1970 (31. Januar 2019)

falls du aus rheine kommst fahr mal bei löchte am jacksonring vorbei. da wirst du gut beraten. kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## StrikerMS (1. Februar 2019)

Für den Kanal würde ich dir eine bis ca. 35g WG Spinnrute empfehlen. Mit der kriegst du ohne Probleme 12cm+ Kunstköder geworfen und geführt, da die Jigköpfe/Gewichte nicht schwer ausfallen müssen. Hechte sind dort nicht zu erwarten, also reicht die Ködergröße (Gummifische). Rapfen können u.U. einsteigen, aber das kriegst du dann schon mit. 

Bei der Matchrute kann ich den Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Taugt für Kanal und Ems sowie stehende Gewässer. Nach Möglichkeit eine sinkende Schnur verwenden.

Die Ems ist ein richtiges Multi-Kulti-Gewässer, von der Artenvielfalt der Fische her. Hecht, Barsch, Waller und vermutlich in Teilabschnitten auch Forellen. Den Strömumgsdruck der Ems kenn ich leider nicht. Allerdings kann es sein das leichte Barsch/Forellenruten da schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen.

Die leichte Barsch/Forellenrute würde ich vermutlich in eine Winkelpicker abändern. Die klappt im Kanal hervorragend als solches (leichtes Grundblei/sehr kleiner Futterkorb) aber auch zum Spinnfischen mit kleinen/leichten Blinkern/Spinnern entlang der Steinpackung (Barsch) und ruhigen Ems abschnitten. Die Picker'n bieten gerade bei kleinen Spinnern eine ausgezeichnete Rückmeldung.

Bei der (Groß)Raubfischangelei in der Ems würde ich vermutlich kein Risiko eingehen, und die Hechtrute einsetzen.


----------



## Wünschelrute (1. Februar 2019)

Ich lasse mir das mal alles durch den Kopf gehen und entscheide dann. Die generelle Richtung ist ja schon mal klar und es hat sich bei mir schon so einiges aufgeklärt und neue Alternativen haben sich auch ergeben. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Wünschelrute (5. Februar 2019)

Also, habe mich jetzt für die Berkley Cherrywood 2,40m mit 3-18g WG entschieden und als Rolle die von Peter_Piper vorgeschlagene Ryobi Ecusima II in 2000er Größe, beide bereits erworben. 
Ich hatte dann vor, mir dazu eine geflochtene Schnur zu besorgen mit Fluorocarbonvorfach. Welche Größe würdet ihr mir denn in dem Fall für beide empfehlen? 

Danke euch für eure Geduld mit meinen doofen Anfängerfragen


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Ich würde 0,10 oder 0,12 Schnur nehmen und wenn du FC als Hechtschutz nehmen willst nimm Stahl


----------



## Pokolyt (5. Februar 2019)

Oder Titan Vorfach. Ist besser als Fluorocarbon.


----------



## Wurmbaader (5. Februar 2019)

Ich denke Wünschelrute meint Fluo als Schlagschnur, mit 3-18g Wg wird er nicht gezielt auf Hecht fischen. Da geht aber auch eine normale abriebfeste Mono.
Aber bei Hechtgefahr sollte man immer mit Stahl oder Titan fischen. Muss dann ja keine 5 Tonnen Tragkraft sein.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Februar 2019)

Da du mit der Rute sicherlich vorrangig auf Barsch/Forelle gehen möchtest, rate ich zu einer Monofilen. Tragkraft so zw. 4-6 Kg. 
Mein Vorschlag ist die Balzer Platinum Royal. Feiner fischen kannst du dann mit etwas Erfahrung immer noch.


----------



## Wünschelrute (7. Februar 2019)

Hab eine Monofile bestellt und habe dann jetzt alles beisammen. Dann werde ich ja sicherlich bald die ersten fetten Barsche angeln 
Vielen Dank noch mal an euch, war mir wirklich eine große Hilfe!


----------



## Wünschelrute (10. Juli 2019)

Ich belebe meinen alten Thread mal wieder, da ähnliche Thematik.
Die angekündigten fetten Barsche sind leider bisher ausgeblieben, aber so mittelprächtige gingen mir dennoch in den letzten Tagen an den Haken.

Habe durch eine andauernde Fangflaute mit der Spinnrute mal meine Matchrute mit 10 Gramm und Tauwurm an der Ems auf Grund gelegt und da wesentlich mehr Erfolg verzeichnen können. Davon inspiriert habe ich mir überlegt, dass eine Rute zum Grundangeln genau das richtige für mich wäre 

Würde jene Rute gerne nutzen, um im DEK und an der Ems mit Tauwurm und KöFi auf Grund zu angeln. Zielfisch sind dabei primär Aal und Zander. Hecht und Karpfen oder Barsch können natürlich auch immer drangehen. Die Frage ist, welche Rute ich da nehmen soll. Vor allem das WG ist dabei für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

Ich dachte an eine DAM Nanoflex, etwa 3 Meter. Würdet ihr ein Wurfgewicht von 20-50 Gramm oder 50-100 Gramm empfehlen? Ems und Kanal sind ja jetzt nicht gerade der Rhein. Am liebsten wäre mir deswegen eine Rute mit 25/30-80 Gramm oder so. Aber kann auch nur eine falsche Einschätzung von mir sein.
Bezüglich Rolle dachte ich an eine Shimano Catana 4000, dazu 30er monofile Schnur.

Danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Juli 2019)

Schau dir mal die Daiwa Tornado, die Spro 3Kraft oder auch die Daiwa Legalis allround an.Gibts in versch. Längen und WG.


----------

